# Electro-chemical etching of carbon steel and spring steel



## PTsideshow (Sep 27, 2012)

For those with out a laser cutter.
Here  is something that will be of interest to those who frequent this site.  Don't let the title put you off as the process will work for anything  including freehand work. It is a better vid than the original one I  found years ago, and no longer on line. Lower wattage during the process  equals better edge were it is being etched. Just have to source the  etch primer paint on this side of the world! It is a great 10 minute's  spent. Just an add-on, It is regular self-etching primer should be able  to get at auto parts or LWS

How to make reedvalves for pulsejet engines - YouTube

:clown:


----------

